
Halloween Nerd Projects - thcipriani
https://tylercipriani.com/blog/2018/10/30/halloween-nerd-projects/
======
Insanity
Cool!

That sounds like a really fun side-project :D I was hoping to see some
Halloween themed projects appear here on HN actually. Thanks ;-)

